# June Folding @ Home Marathon



## voyagerfan99

It's that time again! Time to host another folding marathon! This one will run much longer than the previous one I held in November. This marathon will run from June 1 12AM EST - June 30 11:59PM EST.

Here are the current stats for the team (Team 44358)
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

For those of you unsure of folding, what it is, or how to get involved, check out these threads:
http://www.computerforum.com/56751-folding-home-about-how-team-progress.html

http://www.computerforum.com/62246-folding-home-cf-official-discussion-thread.html

*PLEASE NOTE:* The info guide is out of date a bit. If you're running a multi-core CPU, it is best to download and configure the SMP Console Client. nVidia cards fold much better than ATi/AMD cards do, and I've never successfully gotten any of my ATi/AMD cards to fold, so I'd avoid that.

The final thing I'm looking for are prizes. If you have something you'd like to donate as a prize, please post a reply and let me know what you have up for grabs. I'd like to have a first, second, and third place.

If you would like to take part in the marathon, please respond with your folding name and whether you would like a prize for winning/are donating a prize. I'll update this post with information on those entering, accepting prizes, and the prizes up for grabs.

Any other questions, please feel free to post and ask.


You can view final tournament statistics HERE: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArwNNxrSw5a-dGo3ZEhqWkZBQ0lCak9rSU5hTzBoa1E





*June 2012 Folding@Home Marathon*
*_________________________________________________*
*Contestants*

Voyagerfan99
nyxcharon
ScottALot
Jonnyp11
MyCattMaxx
kobaj
Bigfella
Wofeking
Byteninja2
Gooberman
*_________________________________________________*
*Prizes*

jonnyp11 - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat (Steam Code)
ScottALot - Frontline: Fuel of War (Xbox 360) 
voyagerfan99 - $25 through PayPal


----------



## NyxCharon

I'm in. 
nyxcharon
folding for a prize.


----------



## Geoff

I'll get the 1500 devices at my school to fold


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'll get the 1500 devices at my school to fold



You'd have one hell of a folding farm!


----------



## Geoff

Do they have it for Mac?


----------



## Gooberman

dang and i sold my old computer with my GT 240 in it to a friend lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Do they have it for Mac?



Yes they do! http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download



Gooberman said:


> dang and i sold my old computer with my GT 240 in it to a friend lol



You can still fold with your CPU!


----------



## ScottALot

I'm in. Considering putting up a prize.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScottALot said:


> I'm in. Considering putting up a prize.



Just let me know what you wanna throw up.


----------



## Gooberman

voyagerfan99 said:


> You can still fold with your CPU!



i can also fold fine with my 5770 though as you said nvidia is better lol


----------



## Geoff

Free $5,000 Newegg gift card!


----------



## jonnyp11

WRXGuy1 said:


> Free $5,000 Newegg gift card!



I'm in then 

Really i'll try to set this up for it, 470 should kick some protein butt.

And since i'm not using it and nobody wants it for even 5 bucks, i'll throw my STALKER: Call of Pripyat (steam download code) into the pot


----------



## jonnyp11

I hate that i could be #1 on CF's ranks for daily points if i left this running 24/7, but energy would jump a decent chunk pulling like 500w+ with the 470 and all, and my dad prob would get all pissy and stuff.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I'll give it a try.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tournament starts Friday! Come on, I wanna see more people start folding!

Just got 5 SMP clients running on my DL560 server!


----------



## claptonman

If I didn't pay for my electricity bill, I would.


----------



## jonnyp11

can my folding for this month count since i wont have this comp next month


----------



## voyagerfan99

claptonman said:


> If I didn't pay for my electricity bill, I would.



Come on! Computer use hardly affects electricity rates 



jonnyp11 said:


> can my folding for this month count since i wont have this comp next month



Nope, sorry


----------



## kobaj

I'm in, folding name is kobaj. Thus far no prize.

Lets see if I can reclaim my title as number 1 producer for our team (here is looking at you MyCattMaxx). .


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I guess the contest has started.

I am folding for the fame and fortune, but mostly I am folding for the women! ...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yes, the contest has started. I'm too tired to start now, but I'll be gathering all the points for each 24 hour period and compile them in a spreadsheet which I will make available to all throughout the contest. In the meantime, I wish you all the best of luck!

And to those not folding, it's never too late to join in!


----------



## Okedokey

My machine pulls over a kW from the wall during folding, so yes, thats about 22c/hr.


----------



## voyagerfan99

bigfellla said:


> My machine pulls over a kW from the wall during folding, so yes, thats about 22c/hr.



Try running two servers and a desktop


----------



## Okedokey

I reckon my rig might even pull more mate.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

bigfellla said:


> My machine pulls over a kW from the wall during folding, so yes, thats about 22c/hr.


You could fold on only 1 of your gpu's to save power.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You're folding like a beast Maxx :good: What are you folding with? Must have one GPU in there somewhere with all those points you're getting.


----------



## ScottALot

I'll put up a copy of Frontline: Fuel of War (Xbox 360) for a prize. I just started folding today, not sure how I'm doing. I can't figure out if it's my 285 or 460 that's giving me some issues.

EDIT: Fixed it. Apparently I can get 31,740PPD... and I haven't overclocked yet. My 460 can pull 1000Mhz on a winter day with an Ultra Kaze blowing on it and some crazy voltage. 950MHz works 24/7. I haven't tried anything with the 285 (which is for sale  ), and I forgot to overclock my CPU which can pull 3.6GHz without a single problem (being conservative as this is my only computer). I hope you're intimidated, you should be ... you should be under your bed wetting  your pants.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks for the prize. Added it to the first post :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Good job guys! Doing great! Wish we could get more people involved though.

Anyway, I updated the spreadsheet to the current leader board.

*DEAD LINK REMOVED*


----------



## jonnyp11

voyagerfan99 said:


> Good job guys! Doing great! Wish we could get more people involved though.
> 
> Anyway, I updated the spreadsheet to the current leader board.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7wNNxrSw5a-M3JWdWg2dGQzTG8



link isn't working for me, and trying to fold some, haven't been much cuz my dad got pissy because the bill went up 100, he thinks it was all me accidentally leaving the air on full cool (was soooo hot out here and was folding at the time so right here was like 10 degrees hotter too and the gpu temp was like 10 hotter than normal too).


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> link isn't working for me, and trying to fold some, haven't been much cuz my dad got pissy because the bill went up 100, he thinks it was all me accidentally leaving the air on full cool (was soooo hot out here and was folding at the time so right here was like 10 degrees hotter too and the gpu temp was like 10 hotter than normal too).



It's a public link. Try again.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're folding like a beast Maxx :good: What are you folding with? Must have one GPU in there somewhere with all those points you're getting.


FX-4100 with a GTX-460 and a couple of old P4 comps. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Another update
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7wNNxrSw5a-THJRUTBTaWFnXzA


Well, we are holding the ground.
We have been passed by a few teams but we have passed a few along the way.

I just put together a used HP 7800 with a E6550 and it is folding one WU (A big wu) before I give it to my father for Fathers Day.
It is getting near 1,500 ppd. Not bad for an old slow 2.33ghz dual core.
I picked up The HP for $30 added a hdd, removed one stick of bad ram.
I am surprised how cool it runs while folding.
It will be an offline comp so after it folds out the WU.
Dad wanted a offline comp for financial use.
It is way more comp than he needs but I like the SFF for his desk.

I see bigfella knocked out 4 WU's. Way to go, bigfella!
Thanks for the help.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hoping to hit 500,000 points out of us all by the 15th!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We have already done over 500k for the month! :good:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358

Edit: a team I used to fold on is going to overtake us soon.


----------



## jonnyp11

Got mine folding 24/7 now, moved tit to room so dad won't know or get pissy. Of course it sells on ebay (hopefully) tomorrow, but i should get a good number of points before it ships


----------



## jonnyp11

I think There should be an added prize, next month's lucky prize draw should be split among the top 2 folders  Would say first place gets it but Maxx is way ahead an i want some, or split it between the top 5 or something, hell with only 10 people folding right now that'd still be 80 a piece split 10 ways, which i'd be fine with


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I see wolfeking has joined the party.
Looks like he can fold fairly well, over 1k ppd if he keeps going.


----------



## Okedokey

MyCattMaxx said:


> I see bigfella knocked out 4 WU's. Way to go, bigfella!
> Thanks for the help.



Lol, and i only have it on for about 20 secs when i boot or when i forget to turn it off.  Might leave it on overnight.


----------



## wolfeking

MyCattMaxx said:


> I see wolfeking has joined the party.
> Looks like he can fold fairly well, over 1k ppd if he keeps going.


I am not doing it to be in the running here. Just having something to do with my laptop while I am not using it. Folding pretty good for a t7200 and FX2500m (I don't really know which is folding). I'm going out of town in a week or so and might just leave it running with the desktop, but I have yet to get it folding right yet.

edit: Running version 7 on the desktop and M90 so that is 2 SMP cores with T7200 and a G530, running version 6 on the D630 with CPU running (GPU did not work and version 7 gave me an error, so heres hoping) so 1 core of the T7100 I think is running.  Should be good to go for some points here and there.


----------



## ScottALot

So hot in here... if I had quad-480s it would be a sauna within seconds.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Darn hot here too, almost 87f in this room.
But it was mid 80's outside
Kinda hard to keep the comp cool, had to turn on a big fan.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Max doesn't wanna lose his lead


----------



## MyCattMaxx

voyagerfan99 said:


> Max doesn't wanna lose his lead


The more the merrier.
I'll have to slow down before too long as the weather gets hotter, plus I really need to be doing other things with the comps besides folding.

The only way I see that I could be overtaken now for the month is if bigfella goes to town with his set-up.


----------



## wolfeking

do these contest run every month? If so, I might just have to get a GTS450SLI set and a 2600k and OC the heck out of it to do better. Right now my desktop is all that is running though, as I am getting ready to fix my M90 and pull the HDD.


----------



## Okedokey

Am I on the list yet?


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> do these contest run every month? If so, I might just have to get a GTS450SLI set and a 2600k and OC the heck out of it to do better. Right now my desktop is all that is running though, as I am getting ready to fix my M90 and pull the HDD.



They pop up every now and again. They don't run very often. It's usually just a "boost" to the team when someone who regularly folds notices the point total is down.



bigfellla said:


> Am I on the list yet?



Haven't gotten around to updating the spreadsheet just yet. The Extreme Overclocking site was being stupid earlier when I wanted to work on it.


----------



## ScottALot

MyCattMaxx said:


> The more the merrier.
> I'll have to slow down before too long as the weather gets hotter, plus I really need to be doing other things with the comps besides folding.
> 
> The only way I see that I could be overtaken now for the month is if bigfella goes to town with his set-up.



What's your rig anyways, Maxx? You're pulling a lot of points!

I'm using an i7-930, GTX 285, GTX 460. Now that the heat like tripled overnight, I've quit overclocking anything... >:O


----------



## jonnyp11

ScottALot said:


> What's your rig anyways, Maxx? You're pulling a lot of points!
> 
> I'm using an i7-930, GTX 285, GTX 460. Now that the heat like tripled overnight, I've quit overclocking anything... >:O



He's got one comp running i think a c2q and a 460, then a ton of old P4's running under hid account too, so they add up to a lot really.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I'm running my main comp: AMD FX-4100 with a Gigabyte GTX 460.
I just put together a c2d @ 2.33Ghz that I ran 1 unit on that finished today. I built it for my dad for fathers day for an offline accounting comp.
Plus 2 old P4's.

As you can see I'm only running 5 clients because of the c2d that will quit folding Saturday evening.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Updated tournament spreadsheet with Bigfella and Wolfeking added

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7wNNxrSw5a-bHhQa0N2Wi1GekE


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Projects 8046-8048 are giving out some killer points on SMP.
I think they messed up on the bench test for point rating.
I folded quite a few since since yesterday.
They seem to give about 3-4 times the normal ppd.


----------



## jonnyp11

this client is really bugging me, at least once a day i look and one of the things isn't there, so i have to close it and open a new session which pulls another WU for it, then every other day it will show it has a third WU waiting for the other to finish, why can't it always do that


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That's kind of odd.
I see your ppd has jumped quite a bit, good going!

I also see that Gooberman has joined the party! :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just run console SMP clients as Windows services. Works much easier :good:


----------



## Gooberman

yes i wish i had an intel 6 core processor and what not for this lol


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Gooberman said:


> yes i wish i had an intel 6 core processor and what not for this lol


I wish I had an i7, even a i7 930 can get close to 25k ppd.


----------



## Gooberman

=[ and i only get like < 5k lol


----------



## MyCattMaxx

The hyper-threading really gives the i7 the edge.


----------



## Gooberman

all dem bonus points


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I get bonus points all the time with my FX-4100.


----------



## jonnyp11

MyCattMaxx said:


> That's kind of odd.
> I see your ppd has jumped quite a bit, good going!
> 
> I also see that Gooberman has joined the party! :good:



IDK WTF is going on, don't think i pulled 23k yesterday, and already showing 9k today, which i had it paused the last few hours while gaming and doing something else while the game was still up.

Really tempted to go ahead and unlock the other 2 cores and just see how hot it gets, did it once and it wouldn't read core temps so locked them back, but the mobo's cpu temp monitor still worked, just didn't want to rely on that one number.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

You might have got some of those 804x units I mentioned earlier.
They were giving out a fantastic bonus.


----------



## wolfeking

I am having units that takes days to do.  but I assume 2.5GHz dual core is responsible for that.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have 2 of those long time units right now, at least they give good points.. But I hate waiting that long for the points to show.


----------



## wolfeking

I have no idea how to read this thing. I am seeing 1 day+ and the GPU has yet to kick in. I am hoping to get a 3570k next month and a 9800GX2 or something to fold on, and just use my 4870 for games and such. 




is what I see.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Yup, you have just a touch over a day to go with that one.
The 4870 may be waiting for awhile.
WU's for that are very few as FAH doesn't really support that series anymore as far as I know.
I think the 5xxx series is the bottom of the supported gpu's.
Fermi's are the hot folders atm. That's why I went with nVidia.


----------



## wolfeking

I have yet to see any AMD series pick up a work unit, even 7000 series. :/  But either way, Nvidia is whats coming for me. Not sure which yet.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Fermi is what you want, the more shaders the better.
The Kepplers may become even hotter than the fermi's after they work out the drivers and folding core, but I suspect that will be quite awhile..


EDIT: Cuda cores was what I meant by shaders


----------



## wolfeking

Well I really don't want to throw much at it. Would a 9 series be fine? I can get 9800GX2's for $100 or less. And I am pretty sure they would kick the arse of a GTS450 or GTX550ti in about the same price range.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I should be folding with my (new to me) GTX 570 coming from Claptonman at some point this week. Then I should be able to pull some good points.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

wolfeking said:


> Well I really don't want to throw much at it. Would a 9 series be fine? I can get 9800GX2's for $100 or less. And I am pretty sure they would kick the arse of a GTS450 or GTX550ti in about the same price range.


I suspect with the 9800's you will get about 9-10k ppd



voyagerfan99 said:


> I should be folding with my (new to me) GTX 570 coming from Claptonman at some point this week. Then I should be able to pull some good points.


I was wondering if you would go for that, if I didn't have my 460 right now I would have jumped all over it.

Congrats, you will kick up some serious ppd with that plus it should game really well for you.


----------



## wolfeking

MyCattMaxx said:


> I suspect with the 9800's you will get about 9-10k ppd


okay, is that knowing that they are SLI cards (the GX2)? and what would that be compared to say a 450 or 550ti?  on the board I am using for folding starting next month only has 1 PCIe x16 slot, so I am trying to stay below 130 and getting the best card for the job.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja had a link to Geek buddies or something like that that had GTX460 for about $110 IIRC.
It would do better than the 9800 GX2 you were talking about.
You would still do good with the 9800 GX2.
I'm getting about 16-17k ppd out of my GTX 460.
I won't tell you what I have it oc'd to, you wouldn't believe me.


----------



## jonnyp11

yep, looked an i'm running an 8046 right now on the cpu, ~2:45 for ~1300 points, not much but the cpu is so slow, i pull around 2500 points on the 470 every 4hrs or so.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MyCattMaxx said:


> I was wondering if you would go for that, if I didn't have my 460 right now I would have jumped all over it.
> 
> Congrats, you will kick up some serious ppd with that plus it should game really well for you.



Yeah I was getting tired of dealing with my fan not kicking on by itself with my 6870. Can't wait!


----------



## jonnyp11

jonnyp11 said:


> yep, looked an i'm running an 8046 right now on the cpu, ~2:45 for ~1300 points, not much but the cpu is so slow, i pull around 2500 points on the 470 every 4hrs or so.



the 8046 keeps changing the credit, now it's showing i'll get 1467 points? now 1307 again!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

It does that, they all do even if it is a dedicated folding comp.
Some frames are a little tougher to work.

I just snipped a shot of my GTX 460 showing ppd for the moment.


----------



## wolfeking

MyCattMaxx said:


> byteninja had a link to Geek buddies or something like that that had GTX460 for about $110 IIRC.
> It would do better than the 9800 GX2 you were talking about.
> You would still do good with the 9800 GX2.
> I'm getting about 16-17k ppd out of my GTX 460.
> I won't tell you what I have it oc'd to, you wouldn't believe me.


they do, but newegg has one for 120. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130649
vs
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=ENGTX460-PCIE-768-CO-R&cat=VCD

but I am not sure really. Will it run fine on 600 watts?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

It will run with plenty of headroom on 600w, I have a 550w.
IIRC they draw about 160w at full load, I listed it in another thread somewhere.
I'd get one of those over the 9800 for folding.


----------



## wolfeking

okay, I may go for a 460. Depends on what I find on ebay.  I should be folding good next month and beyond.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> okay, I may go for a 460. Depends on what I find on ebay.  I should be folding good next month and beyond.



i've seen a 560 for 120 or less buy it now on ebay. and my 470 peeks on furmark at like 410w according to anandtech, so 600w should work fine even for it.


----------



## wolfeking

Lets stop derailing the thread here. I will VM you the thread to actually help in if you don't mind.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> okay, I may go for a 460. Depends on what I find on ebay.  I should be folding good next month and beyond.



460 on geeks.com for $110! Also, can I join? I have joined the team just today, am fooling on my ps3 right now, so could you add me to the list? My username for folding is byteninja2


----------



## wolfeking

yea for 768 MB or a non branded 1GB.   Check my thread and you will see what we have figured out so far.


----------



## byteninja2

Why does nyx have prize by his name? Don't we all have a chance for a prize?


----------



## voyagerfan99

byteninja2 said:


> Why does nyx have prize by his name? Don't we all have a chance for a prize?



He so far is the only one that said he wants a prize. However now I think about it I'll just go down the list in the end and see who wants a prize.


----------



## jonnyp11

I'll take the money if max doesn't, but then again, he doesn't game so it's the only prize he'd want -_-


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> I'll take the money if max doesn't, but then again, he doesn't game so it's the only prize he'd want -_-



Prizes will be given away in winning order. The month isn't even over yet Jonny


----------



## jonnyp11

voyagerfan99 said:


> Prizes will be given away in winning order. The month isn't even over yet Jonny



ha, keep telling yourself that, even with the 570 you ain't got enough time to catch up, bigfella's the only one who could and he won't cuz of the power draw, i got this in the bag as long as i remember to turn it on from now on (was doin crap yesterday)


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> ha, keep telling yourself that, even with the 570 you ain't got enough time to catch up, bigfella's the only one who could and he won't cuz of the power draw, i got this in the bag as long as i remember to turn it on from now on (was doin crap yesterday)



I wasn't talking about myself.


----------



## jonnyp11

i meant that anyone other than maxx can't beat me  i love this computer so much, really need a new monitor though, stupid 19" 1280x960 cuz stupid dvi>vga converter won't let me use stupid 1440x900 which is still low cuz its stupid  JK but really i don't like this monitor


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's a lot of stupid in one post


----------



## byteninja2

Here than, byteninja2 Folding for a prize


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haha!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Looking good! I can't wait to see the points it can knock out.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MyCattMaxx said:


> Looking good! I can't wait to see the points it can knock out.



Should be interesting! I was pulling good numbers back when I had my 9600GSO!


----------



## ScottALot

Crap forgot to leave the client on again... >:O Hopefully I can pull a 10-day marathon.


----------



## jonnyp11

I'm up to over 200k points for this month!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm quite impressed with how this is progressing. Nice I decided to do a month instead of a week  NyxCharon has dropped off the face of the Earth though.

Anyway, here's the updated spreadsheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArwNNxrSw5a-dG04VHBqeDFOV3RmWE9OTE4xMTB2MlE


----------



## jonnyp11

Me and Maxx might as well go ahead and pick our prizes, and looks like you might be in 3rd.

Random Q, why don't i get a comma?


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> Random Q, why don't i get a comma?



Because Excel is stupid. I really don't understand why commas are missing sometimes.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

The stats layout looks real good this time, Travis.
I like it better than the others.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MyCattMaxx said:


> The stats layout looks real good this time, Travis.
> I like it better than the others.



That's because I actually opened it in Google Docs instead of just uploading the data to Google Drive


----------



## voyagerfan99

Last day of the marathon! Crank out those work units!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I got some heat issues here so my points won't be the best.
It's been dang hot outside.


----------



## ScottALot

I'm trying... had some point issues (CatMaxx helped me out) earlier and now I'm constantly out of the house forgetting to leave F@H on.


----------



## jonnyp11

well marathon is over in a few hours and i believe no one is close to maxx and then i'm a good stretch ahead of everyone else.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

When the contest is over I need to back down on the heavy hitting clients but will still leave something running to keep a few points flowing for the team.
I need my HP for another project and hopefully find some time to tweak it up for a better ppd.
I didn't have the time to tune the system for folding for the start of the contest.
The only thing I got running up to par is the GTX 460.
I have a few ideas how to tweak the FX-4100 for folding but couldn't spare the down time.
Plus I want to get a new heatsink so I can OC it.
I don't like my MB a far as doing a good OC but it will have to do forever as I am cheap and won't put much money into this Bulldozer set-up.

Bottom line is even with this contest ending I hope you all fold at least a couple of wu's a week to help keep the team score moving forward, I know I am going to.

If we could keep this pace for just 4 more days we can move up 3 more spots.


----------



## wolfeking

MyCattMaxx said:


> If we could keep this pace for just 4 more days we can move up 3 more spots.


my pace has lowered quite a bit.   Got only my celeron folding right now. I will get the M90 (t7200) and D630 (t7100) folding again to keep up my pace after I reboot them (M90) and figure out with johnb35 what is causing the bluescreens (D630).


----------



## voyagerfan99

My GPU client keeps crashing.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

voyagerfan99 said:


> My GPU client keeps crashing.


What driver are you using?
If you're using 28x.xxx you need to turn off monitor turn off function and use the monitor power switch.
301.xxx cured that problem.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks for the info. I already uninstalled the client though. Next marathon will be better.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thank you to everyone who participated in the folding marathon! The final results have been calculated and you can view them HERE

Total Points Ranking:
MyCattMaxx
Jonnyp11
Kobaj
Voyagerfan99
ScottALot
Wolfeking
Gooberman
Bigfella
Nyxcharon

Work Units Ranking:
MyCattMaxx
ScottALot
Voyagerfan99
Jonnyp11
Kobaj
Wolfeking
Nyxcharon
Gooberman
Bigfella
Byteninja

Prizes will be distributed in order of total points earned. Maxx, you get first pick.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Since I'm not a gamer I'll take the cash and use it for the power bill or toward a new heatsink so I can OC.
Probably toward a new heatsink as that will mean more than a forgotten power bill.

BTW, I see we managed to get the most points in a month for the past year.
I also set a personal record for a month. So I'm happy.


----------



## voyagerfan99

MyCattMaxx said:


> Since I'm not a gamer I'll take the cash and use it for the power bill or toward a new heatsink so I can OC.
> Probably toward a new heatsink as that will mean more than a forgotten power bill.
> 
> BTW, I see we managed to get the most points in a month for the past year.
> I also set a personal record for a month. So I'm happy.



PM me your paypal email address and I'll shoot it over to you :good:

Jonny, you're next.


----------



## jonnyp11

guess i'll take the frontlines fuel of war, wanted the money -_-


----------



## voyagerfan99

jonnyp11 said:


> guess i'll take the frontlines fuel of war, wanted the money -_-



You're a greedy little thing aren't you? 

Shoot the giver of that prize a PM.

Kobaj gets the last prize if he wants it.


----------



## kobaj

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're a greedy little thing aren't you?
> 
> Shoot the giver of that prize a PM.
> 
> Kobaj gets the last prize if he wants it.



Thank you, but I already own Stalker. Next in line can have it .


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have the feeling I'd never play STALKER, as I don't even play the first one. You want it Scott?


----------



## ScottALot

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have the feeling I'd never play STALKER, as I don't even play the first one. You want it Scott?



Dang, sure!


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScottALot said:


> Dang, sure!



Shoot Jonny a PM


----------



## Gooberman

hopefully i'll be set for the next comp maybe i can get a 670


----------

